# Haunt pics and Cameras that rock them!



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I am having camera issues. And when I was looking at everyone's "one favorite pic" I noticed a lot of people complaining about their cameras.

Lets pool our knowledge of the cameras we have!
Ours takes good night shots ONLY if we use a tri-pod.
Is there a good one out there that doesn't require this (heheheh) _crutch_?

What do y'all think?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I am one of the ones who suck at photography and had a complaint. I was so desperate that I joined a photography forum just to pick the brains of the pro's. This is what I posted. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello all. I'm not a photographer at all. I own a nice lil' amateur digital camera, nothing fancy, but I'm in need of some advice from people that know. I live Halloween 365 days a year, and love taking pics of my props and projects. This last Halloween I was so angered that none of my night pic's came out. I took pics of my yard during the day, but it's just not the same. I want the beautiful night pics that show the "crispsness" (is that a word??!) of the images, all the colors of my haunted house, green and blues from the cemetary, reds and oranges from the butcher shop, ect. When I take night pics though, they come out horribly bad. Blurry, no detail, just crap. I understand that I'm limited due to my camera, and I'll upgrade if need be, but I don't plan on carrying around duffel bags full of 3' interchangeable lenses, but ANY troubleshooting advice would be greatly appreciated. Happy Haunting. --

This was the best response:


Angered at yourself for ignoring the first rule of testing before you try to shoot something different? Forums are great, but they're no substitute for actually finding something out for yourself. Start by learning about WB (White Balance):
White balance not ...balanced? What am I doing wrong? 

as long as you have a tripod and your camera has manual mode, then you're good to go. 
==============Seems like a tripod and a quick shutter is what it's all about. I haven't done any testing yet, but hope this helps you out. If I get anymore responses from the forum, I'll let you know.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually I believe it's the other way around - the shutter aperature needs to be able to be held open. Before digital cameras there was a cable that could be hooked up to high end cameras that held the shutter open. Astronomers used this technique to take star pictures. A lot of times requiring special tripods that actually moves the camera at same rate the earth moves so you don't get that streaked fireworks effect.

The key is that the longer the shutter is open the more light that's captured. The best way to envision this is think about how your eyes adjust to the dark - the longer you keep your eyes exposed to that light level the more you see. While a bit more technical than MY knowledge on the subject, the same can be said for cameras.

The reason for a tripod is because with prolong exposure movement of any kinda will cause the camera to capture the movement on the same still picture. Great for creating ghost like effects (try walking in front the camera while it's taking one of these extended exposure pictures to see what I mean).

Digital cameras also contain a technology (the term escapes me at the moment) that takes two or more pictures in sequence with different level settings and then merges them in a way to produce the best color depth.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

After doing some home work figuring out what we wanted and needed we purchased this camera from Sony. While it is a camcorder it also allows you to take still or regular pictures so now we only have one camera for both purposes and of course it has night vision. While we are not really up to speed on using it and Halloween was our first major use (big mistake) we are totally satisfied. DCR-SR42 30GB Handycam® Camcorder


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I have an Olympus Camedia D-395 
Good day shots 
Crappy night

I hate having to change the settings each time I open the camera too..wi**** would save it until I change it back.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

*sorry long reply...*

In low light.....
You have to gather more light so you have to leave the shutter open longer. You need a tripod so you don't get camera shake from holding the camera, (if you are moving the camera during exposure then you get blurry photos) which isn't an issue for fast shutter speeds. This is the case with all cameras. (This is what Terrormaster was talking about and nice examples too)
Also, if there isn't much light, you'll have a difficult time with auto focus.

"White balance" keeps the photo from being too cool or warm....incandescent light makes photos yellow. The white balance on the camera adjusts the color to get rid of yellow (or blue from flourescent lights). Most of the new digitals have auto white balance.

Film or digital... the basics of photography don't change.

good composition
definitive subject
fill the frame with the subject
low light needs a slower shutter speed, and tripod

Sound easy?...I don't think it is easy at all! Practice, practice, practice.......UGH!

Most cameras have their own quirks. You can always read about your camera on forums to see what people are doing to get the best photos with that camera.
Really, you should set some stuff out and take some test shots to see what you can get out of your camera. Practice, practice, practice......ugh!

That is about the limit of my camera/photography knowledge. I wish I could just do it well but I don't. However, I am working on it. LOL! My Dad is a professional photographer so he has been trying to teach me for years but I am slow learner.

I hope I don't come off as a know-it-all on this..I really only know a speck of what photography encompasses, which is why I suck at it. oh, and I am lazy.

please correct me if I am mistaken on any of this....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm...naturally i have no idea what your talking about...but since you asked...i own a green fuji digital camera....and it's pretty good...the only reason my picture didn't come out right is that my mom was the one taking it...

but i don't have any problems with it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay I'm all for getting a better camera to take great shots, but can we also include the fact that alot of people who take these "amazing" pictures alter them with some type of photo editing software. The added crispness to the edges of the tombstone and soft blurry background often seen in JohnnyL's pictures is a perfect example of excellent photoshopping skills. While I bow down to their abilities to manipulate the photo and get some really spectacular shots from it, I also think its unfair to compare photos that have been shopped and those that havent. There by causing the mere mortals on this forum that have no photoshopping skills to feel inferior and blame the camera when in fact the camera may be just fine. Sooo rather than buy a new camera as many of us do (me included) why not ask one of those people who have taken amazing pictures how they did it and if they used a photo editing program to enhance them. Hopefully they will be like our haunters usually are... honest and helpful so you can learn how to get the best picture you can in the future.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I enhanced all of my photos that I uploaded into Flickr with a Photoshop type program available on Photobucket that is really easy to use. I messed with the sharpness, cropped out extra background and messed with the color balance. Are they spectacular??...Not at all but they do look better compared to the untouched photos. If I can remember my Flickr password, I'll post a link.

The photo I linked in the "best photo" thread was sharpened, cropped and blurred edges.
I have Photoshop Elements but it is such a complicated program that I can barely download a photo into it. So far, I have only used it to make a couple Avatars. LOL!

Great Thread topic, Ishwitch...we could all learn some tips for better haunt photos.

BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Turtle said: I also think its unfair to compare photos that have been shopped and those that haven't. There by causing the mere mortals on this forum that have no photoshopping skills to feel inferior and blame the camera when in fact the camera may be just fine.

_True, some people do touch up their pics. But as in Haunted Bayou's example, you need a decent pic to start with. I certainly didn't mean to make anyone feel inferior by starting this thread. Merely to gain knowledge from others as to their techniques, etc. We have a Fuji FinePix S700 digital with 7.1 mega pixels. A fine camera with the anti-shake, video, zoom, auto and manual settings, blah blah blah. Hubby always takes better pics than I do (I am nearly blind and can only use auto focus) and even he has problems with this camera. We know at least 3 people with this same camera and they all have similar complaints. Just not that good with night pics and trouble with indoor lighting at times. Not sure what the problem is. 
Previous we had a Fuji FinePix that was 9 mega pixels. I loved that camera! I took great pics with it! No matter what. But it got stolen (along with 2 or 3 other peoples cameras around the same time in the same room) while at the Horrorfind Convention in 2007. Needless to say I was and still am heart broken. We just couldn't afford to replace it at the time and so went with this one. It is better if tripod-ed, but even then will still be temperamental.
I really appreciate all the info that people have offered so far! Please keep it coming! I think there is a lot to learn and we can learn so much from each other's tips and tricks!
_

Val


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You didnt make me feel inferior by any means. I was just pointing out that many people ask the question HOW DID YOU DO THAT??? And alot of times they shopped the photo. I LOVE my fuji camera, inexpensive, great pictures and can survive being dropped into a gallon of paint and still keep working. What more could you want


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Here ya go Ishwitch!

From a review on your camera on "DCRP Review"
*"The FinePix S700 has a new (to Fuji cameras, at least) 10X optical zoom lens. This lens isn't terribly "fast", with a maximum aperture range of F3.5 - F3.7. What this means in layman's terms is that the lens does not let in as much light as other ultra zooms in this class."*

You are limited by the lens on your new camera. Your old one had a faster lens and a different CCD!

You may do better in manual mode to get more sensitivity....dunno...change the ISO?

Here is the link....
FUJI REVIEW


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Wow! A gallon of paint?!? And it still works Turtle? That is incredible. (and sounds like something that would happen to me! <rolls eyes> ) I didn't mean you in particular, Turtle, just hoping people aren't that naive and sensitive. And a fair question to ask "how'd you do that" if you see something you like. Lots of people have discovered or created on their own little tidbits that you won't find in an owner's manual. And as previously stated some fancy programs are just too bothersome to bother with in the long run. Sometimes simple and easy lends itself to masterful results as proven here many times over.

And HB, Thanks for the info and link! Focusing this camera when using zoom really is a pita, now I know why. I have to use the auto focus because of my glasses prescription. What is in focus for me is not for other people. But when trying to zoom in this camera will still attempt to focus on something closer. Quite a challenge to say the least!

My thoughts on the whole matter? By the time I have the moolah to replace the old camera a newer even better one will be available! LOL 
But nonetheless, I have resigned myself to the knowledge that whether it is a pain or not, I will get out and drag around the tri-pod. I mean, we have it, I need to suck it up and use it!
heheheh!

Val


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I say any pic is better than no pic...so please keep your camera with you at all times, and use it often....I believe that practice makes NEAR perfect


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah yes, beelce...Perfect practice makes perfect!

LOL, Val......we drummed tripod into your skull..hope it didn't hurt too much! 
Anyhoo, no matter what camera you have, there are ways to improve your photo-taking skills. The only way is to take lots of photos but concentrate on improving specific skills.

When I get some time, and the weather isn't as cold, I plan to concentrate on composition and framing. Then maybe start working on lighting, etc.

I wish some people who are good photographers would stop by this thread...I need all the help I can get!


----------

